# vw 502 thru 505 oil standards



## danall (Jul 31, 2015)

Anyone know where i can find the actual specifications for the 502 thru 505 oils. I am NOT talking about what oils meet these specs, or what viscosity grades they equal to. I am asking about the lab and performance tests and standards for these oils. For example i have detailed API lab/performance specs for each of the API oil classes (SN,SM,SJ,SL, CJ-4 etc). I have the detailed specs for the JASO T (motorcycle oil standards). No where can i find the specs for an oil that has to meet a 502-505 VW standard. Why would this be a trade secret, especially since oil formulators would need to know the specs in order to craft an oil that meets em. I have searched this forum and the internet in general to no avail. If i have missed it and it has been posted please forgive me and provide a link or reference. I have seen reference to the differences in the HTHS spec but that is only ONE spec. I am curious as to what other standards or spec VW felt it needed that surpassed (? or different from) the API or ACEA standards for different oil classes. Seems as if VW is coming out with there own oil spec, the actual specs should be available.
Note i have seen the summary of these specs in a "relative" table but that is nowhere near an actual specification that uses industry standard lab/test protocols. (ASTM, ACEA).


----------



## harrydog (Nov 19, 2000)

I'm also interested in finding this information.


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

First, SN and CJ:

The first letter of *S*N = Spark ignition engine oil
The first letter of *C*J = Compression ignition engine oil, diesel, not the only designation.

CJ oils have additives specifically for diesel engines. You should not
use them in Gas engines, you can, but it can hinder performance.

Oils that are VW 502-approved or at least meet VW 502 are generally not
any better, or more expensive than other Group III or IV synthetic oils.
502.xx are full synthetics.

502 approval requires passing the tough 248 hour lasting VW T4 test sequence,
which Mercedes Benz also uses as part of their own oil test. No makeup oil is
allowed during the T4 test and there are strict limits on allowed thickening of oil. 

Here is a good link to explain the SN,SM,SJ,SL, CJ-4 etc...
http://wiki.seloc.org/a/Oil_Labelling_Explained

Here is the 50x.00 chart and info:
http://www.oilspecifications.org/articles/vw_motor_oil_specifications_explained.php

50x.00 is basically VWs version of SN,SM,SJ,SL, CJ-4 indications.


----------



## Sc13nc3 (Jan 1, 2015)

Bumped. More interest.


----------



## Akakage (May 2, 2015)

Planning on homebrewing motor oil?


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

i think from what i am reading it has to do with meeting specific test requirements and not necessarily that the cert oil is that amazing... but here a couple of threads to read through and i'll see if the oil rep we use (liqui-moly) can shed some specific light on the subject.

http://bobistheoilguy.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1313233

http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=851613&fpart=1


----------

